# AWL Black Friday - 4 DAYS LONG!



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Starting Black Friday and continuing until Cyber Monday, we will be having a new blowout price for an item and a new sale/promotion event each day.

Be sure to check back each day!

HTTP://WWW.ADVANCEDWARNINGLIGHTS.COM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Friday's Discount 'n Deal is up!

Friday only, save $60.99 on the AWL Venom, and 20% off ALL Feniex products!

Enter code BLKFRI in your cart for the Feniex discount.

Sale/Promotion Period; Fri 12am-11:59pm

http://www.advancedwarninglights.com/


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom,

Don't know if i am blind or what but found no where to put in the discount code when i placed the order. Also my order did not edit properly and i got more than i wanted. I did not get a screen to confirm what my order was. I replied back to the sale complete e-mail. Call me so i can get this straightened out......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

mjstef;1885083 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Don't know if i am blind or what but found no where to put in the discount code when i placed the order. Also my order did not edit properly and i got more than i wanted. I did not get a screen to confirm what my order was. I replied back to the sale complete e-mail. Call me so i can get this straightened out......


Send me an email and I'll take care of you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Saturday's Discount 'n Deal is up!

Saturday only, save $30.99 on the AWL Pulse Two, and 20% off ALL AWL products!

Enter code BLKSAT in your cart for the AWL product discount.

Sale/Promotion Period; Sat 12am-11:59pm

Http://www.advancedwarninglights.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I bet tomorrows code is BLKSUN.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Sunday's Discount 'n Deal is up!

Sunday only, save on the AWL Burst LED Hide Away, and 20% off ALL Lifetime LEDs!

Enter code FUNSUN in your cart for the Lifetime LEDs product discount.

Sale/Promotion Period; Sun 8am-11:59pm

Http://www.advancedwarninglights.com


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Placed my order for lifetime flood lights. Can I use the plow site free shipping with the discounted weekly sale price?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

ultimate plow;1886985 said:


> Placed my order for lifetime flood lights. Can I use the plow site free shipping with the discounted weekly sale price?


Only one discount code can be used at each time. Thanks!

- Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Monday's Discount 'n Deal is up!

Today only, save 37% on the AWL SMT3 Surface Mount, and get free shipping on ALL ITEMS sitewide!

Enter code CYBMON in your cart for the Free Shipping discount.

Sale/Promotion Period; Mon 8am-11:59pm

Http://www.advancedwarninglights.com


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I tried to order yesterday and had the same problems as mjstepf as it wouldn't lt you get free shipping, was adding more items than I wanted and was costing more than it was supposed to. Tried to redo it later on, and my account somehow dissapeared.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

wahlturfcare;1888374 said:


> I tried to order yesterday and had the same problems as mjstepf as it wouldn't lt you get free shipping, was adding more items than I wanted and was costing more than it was supposed to. Tried to redo it later on, and my account somehow dissapeared.


Give me a call today and I'll take care of the order for you:
(508) 415-7397

- Tom


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom, called a couple times and only got the general mailbox. I did leave my number on there though.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I called a few times to never get anyone on the phone also let few messages never returned calls also sent pms never returned. Could be a BUY BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he lost my business.


----------



## H&NServices (Feb 24, 2014)

SNOWANDICEMAN;1889077 said:


> I called a few times to never get anyone on the phone also let few messages never returned calls also sent pms never returned. Could be a BUY BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he lost my business.


Or perhaps it's a small business that got absolutely flooded by doing this sale. I was dealing with Tom all weekend and though he was slow to respond, he was extremely apoligetic and made sure I was taken care of despite the holiday hectic.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

SNOWANDICEMAN;1889077 said:


> I called a few times to never get anyone on the phone also let few messages never returned calls also sent pms never returned. Could be a BUY BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he lost my business.


Very good company! He's a stand up guy he will get back to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

SNOWANDICEMAN;1889077 said:


> I called a few times to never get anyone on the phone also let few messages never returned calls also sent pms never returned. Could be a BUY BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he lost my business.


I returned all calls and emails I missed, maybe yours went through the cracks for some reason. If I did, by some chance, not get back to you, I sincerely apologize. I make every effort to return and missed calls as quickly as possible.

I wasn't expecting the great response we had for the sale weekend, so that definitely slowed me down a bit. I will still honor any promotional deal or pricing you were interested in. I've done this with a few other members as well

Thank you to everyone who vouched for me


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Tom just got back to me today, and he was sorry he didn't get any of my messages or pms that I sent him, he did explain that he is a very small operation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

SNOWANDICEMAN;1891185 said:


> Tom just got back to me today, and he was sorry he didn't get any of my messages or pms that I sent him, he did explain that he is a very small operation.


Thanks Bob.

Did I miss anyone else?


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom, I still haven't heard back from you yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

wahlturfcare;1893641 said:


> Tom, I still haven't heard back from you yet


I left you a voicemail last week and just now as well. Give me a call when you get a chance. Thank you!


----------

